# I went to court



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Long story short, I sued someone, and my date in court was coming up... my biggest worry was that I would blush, tremble, or otherwise appear nervous when it was my turn to speak. At work we have these daily stand up meetings where we each take turns talking about what we did for the day. It's a nightmare and something I dread every day. 

Anyhow, yesterday was my day in court. I made an effort to dress nice (lol) and sit up straight. It was only the judge, court stenographer, defendant, public prosecutor, and myself there. When it was my turn to speak, I tried to focus completely on what I was saying and not think about people watching me, my face, or other things that usually make me nervous. And it turned out really great. I said everything I was planning to and I don't think I even blushed. This was such a triumph for me, as public speaking is one of my biggest fears (probably up there with the fear of sharks). Now if only I could try to perform the same way during those work meetings...


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

That's huge. Especially in such an intense scenario. Congrats 🙂


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

congratulations veron....i know how tough public speaking is.....im awful at it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, I couldn't imagine.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*i WANT. I NEED!! wot's my Destiny?*

all my life

resolve all the poke, taunts

BY PAPER!!! thru my letterflap

abuse relentless

On Her Majesty's Service, seriously
The RESIDENT {specified address}

YOU & YOUT NAME YOUR ADDRESSS

HOW MANY PEOPLE LIVE THERE????????

SMS

EMAIL

all my life

bullied at supermarkets

worst by phone, recruiters, that's all over

i feel accused of all crimes, all my life

tax refunds..

what's real or fake? all is fake. every job. 32. nothing lasts.

only thing that lasts is onslaughts about all the deepest forensic credentials about all of me repeated, all lifelong forever.

how many addresses, when? when? how many? when, again & again. how many live there??? every time i answer there's more sent to me over & over:crying:


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

veron said:


> Long story short, I sued someone, and my date in court was coming up... my biggest worry was that I would blush, tremble, or otherwise appear nervous when it was my turn to speak. At work we have these daily stand up meetings where we each take turns talking about what we did for the day. It's a nightmare and something I dread every day.
> 
> Anyhow, yesterday was my day in court. I made an effort to dress nice (lol) and sit up straight. It was only the judge, court stenographer, defendant, public prosecutor, and myself there. When it was my turn to speak, I tried to focus completely on what I was saying and not think about people watching me, my face, or other things that usually make me nervous. And it turned out really great. I said everything I was planning to and I don't think I even blushed. This was such a triumph for me, as public speaking is one of my biggest fears (probably up there with the fear of sharks). Now if only I could try to perform the same way during those work meetings...


Hope you won your court case and got the amount of money you wanted?

Public speaking is a nightmare for me as well. I would not do well with the stand up meeting situation you have to endure. I would have to pop a xanax or Valium everyday before it!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What was the suit about?


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Very happy for you!! Court is a very stressful setting. I had to go last year and I hope I'm done with that kind of stuff. lol


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

That's inspiring! I hope you win


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone 



chrisinmd said:


> Hope you won your court case and got the amount of money you wanted?


I'm still waiting for the verdict; they'll send it by mail. I doubt I'll be getting any money.



WillYouStopDave said:


> What was the suit about?


My apartment building manager, on various counts. Our building had no working intercom system, no lighting, no cleaning... it was looking like a ghetto. Various groups started hanging around on the stairs, including drug users. Very long story...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

veron said:


> My apartment building manager, on various counts. Our building had no working intercom system, no lighting, no cleaning... it was looking like a ghetto. Various groups started hanging around on the stairs, including drug users. Very long story...


 Oh man! That kind of stuff really gets to me. I have lived in apartments pretty much constantly since I was 14 and TBH most of that time has been surprisingly peaceful. But apartment living is the kind of thing where you don't know how bad it can be until it happens to you. When it's good....it's blissful. When it's bad....it's really bad. I have had mostly good neighbors but some really horrible ones too. Right now my upstairs neighbors are trash.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

veron said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I'm still waiting for the verdict; they'll send it by mail. I doubt I'll be getting any money.
> 
> My apartment building manager, on various counts. Our building had no working intercom system, no lighting, no cleaning... it was looking like a ghetto. Various groups started hanging around on the stairs, including drug users. Very long story...


Congrats and good show! Glad you were able to take a stand, even if you don't get any money you still stood up for yourself and forced the bum to take time off to go to court.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

veron said:


> Long story short, I sued someone, and my date in court was coming up... my biggest worry was that I would blush, tremble, or otherwise appear nervous when it was my turn to speak. At work we have these daily stand up meetings where we each take turns talking about what we did for the day. It's a nightmare and something I dread every day.
> 
> Anyhow, yesterday was my day in court. I made an effort to dress nice (lol) and sit up straight. It was only the judge, court stenographer, defendant, public prosecutor, and myself there. When it was my turn to speak, I tried to focus completely on what I was saying and not think about people watching me, my face, or other things that usually make me nervous. And it turned out really great. I said everything I was planning to and I don't think I even blushed. This was such a triumph for me, as public speaking is one of my biggest fears (probably up there with the fear of sharks). Now if only I could try to perform the same way during those work meetings...


Good for you! Let us know if you win.....

....unless it's like the court TV show I saw today "Paternity Court" - it was like Judge Judy meets Maury. THe judge reads the DNA results at the end of the case.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

So I won the case :boogie The sentence was just an official warning and they have to pay court fees.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

veron said:


> So I won the case :boogie The sentence was just an official warning and they have to pay court fees.


Woot! Congrats, here's to you! :drunk


----------

